# 2005 GTO bolt Torque Specs



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Anyone know a website or somewhere to get a PDF on all bolt torque specs on the LS2 engine?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Fastener Tightening Specifications 
Application
Specification

Metric
English

Camshaft Position (CMP) Sensor Bolt
12 N·m
106 lb in

CMP Sensor Wire Harness Bolt
12 N·m
106 lb in

Camshaft Retainer Bolts - Hex Head Bolts
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Camshaft Retainer Bolts - TORX® Head Bolts
15 N·m
11 lb ft

Camshaft Sprocket Bolts
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Clutch Pressure Plate Bolts
70 N·m
52 lb ft

Connecting Rod Bolts - First Pass
20 N·m
15 lb ft

Connecting Rod Bolts - Final Pass
85 degrees

Coolant Air Bleed Pipe and Cover Bolts
12 N·m
106 lb in

Coolant Temperature Sensor
20 N·m
15 lb ft

Crankshaft Balancer Bolt - Installation Pass to Ensure the Balancer is Completely Installed
330 N·m
240 lb ft

Crankshaft Balancer Bolt - First Pass - Install a NEW Bolt After the Installation Pass and Tighten as Described in the First and Final Passes
50 N·m
37 lb ft

Crankshaft Balancer Bolt - Final Pass
140 degrees

Crankshaft Bearing Cap M10 Bolts - First Pass in Sequence
20 N·m
15 lb ft

Crankshaft Bearing Cap M10 Bolts - Final Pass in Sequence
80 degrees

Crankshaft Bearing Cap M10 Studs - First Pass in Sequence
20 N·m
15 lb ft

Crankshaft Bearing Cap M10 Studs - Final Pass in Sequence
51 degrees

Crankshaft Bearing Cap M8 Bolts
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Crankshaft Oil Deflector Nuts
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Crankshaft Position (CKP) Sensor Bolt
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Crankshaft Rear Oil Seal Housing Bolts
30 N·m
22 lb ft

Cylinder Head M11 Bolts - First Pass in Sequence
30 N·m
22 lb ft

Cylinder Head M11 Bolts - Second Pass in Sequence
90 degrees

Cylinder Head M11 Bolts - Final Pass in Sequence
70 degrees

Cylinder Head M8 Bolts - in Sequence
30 N·m
22 lb ft

Cylinder Head Coolant Plug
20 N·m
15 lb ft

Engine Block Coolant Drain Hole Plug
60 N·m
44 lb ft

Engine Block Coolant Heater
40 N·m
30 lb ft

Engine Block Oil Gallery Plug
60 N·m
44 lb ft

Evaporative Emission (EVAP) Canister Purge Solenoid Valve Bolt
50 N·m
37 lb ft

Exhaust Manifold Bolts - First Pass
15 N·m
11 lb ft

Exhaust Manifold Bolts - Final Pass
20 N·m
15 lb ft

Exhaust Manifold Heat Shield Bolts
9 N·m
80 lb in

Exhaust Manifold Studs
20 N·m
15 lb ft

Flywheel Bolts - First Pass
20 N·m
15 lb ft

Flywheel Bolts - Second Pass
50 N·m
37 lb ft

Flywheel Bolts - Final Pass
100 N·m
74 lb ft

Front Cover Bolts
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Fuel Injection Fuel Rail Bolts
10 N·m
89 lb in

Ignition Coil Bracket-to-Valve Rocker Arm Cover Stud
12 N·m
106 lb in

Ignition Coil-to-Bracket Bolts
10 N·m
89 lb in

Intake Manifold Bolts - First Pass in Sequence
5 N·m
44 lb in

Intake Manifold Bolts - Final Pass in Sequence
10 N·m
89 lb in

J 41798 M8 Bolt
25 N·m
18 lb ft

J 41798 M10 Bolts
50 N·m
37 lb ft

Knock Sensor Bolts
20 N·m
15 lb ft

Motor Mount Bracket Bolts
50 N·m
37 lb ft

Oil Cooler Bolts
12 N·m
106 lb in

Oil Filter
30 N·m
22 lb ft

Oil Filter Fitting
55 N·m
40 lb ft

Oil Level Indicator Tube Bolt
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Oil Level Sensor
20 N·m
15 lb ft

Oil Pan Closeout Cover Bolt - Left Side
9 N·m
80 lb in

Oil Pan Closeout Cover Bolt - Right Side
9 N·m
80 lb in

Oil Pan Cover Bolts
12 N·m
106 lb in

Oil Pan Drain Plug
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Oil Pan M6 Bolts - Oil Pan-to-Rear Oil Seal Housing
12 N·m
106 lb in

Oil Pan M8 Bolts - Oil Pan-to-Engine Block and Oil Pan-to-Front Cover
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Oil Pressure Sensor
35 N·m
26 lb ft

Oil Pump Cover Bolts
12 N·m
106 lb in

Oil Pump Relief Valve Plug
12 N·m
106 lb in

Oil Pump Screen Nuts
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Oil Pump Screen-to-Oil Pump Bolt
12 N·m
106 lb in

Oil Pump-to-Engine Block Bolts
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Spark Plugs
15 N·m
11 lb ft

Throttle Body Bolts
10 N·m
89 lb in

Timing Chain Dampener Bolts
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Valley Cover Bolts
25 N·m
18 lb ft

Valve Lifter Guide Bolts
10 N·m
89 lb in

Valve Rocker Arm Bolts
30 N·m
22 lb ft

Valve Rocker Arm Cover Bolts
12 N·m
106 lb in

Water Inlet Housing Bolts
15 N·m
11 lb ft

Water Pump Bolts - First Pass
15 N·m
11 lb ft

Water Pump Bolts - Final Pass
30 N·m
22 lb ft


Or Attached is 2 pages from the 2005 gto helms manual.


----------



## Bryce108 (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow, Awesome thank you very much!


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

No prob!


----------

